
Ask HN: Master 1 language or learn several languages intermediary? - mistick
I&#x27;m a senior graduate student studying in India with BS in CS. We&#x27;ve been taught several languages throughout the 4 semesters particularly C &amp; C++ in the junior year. But I always felt that the courses of the languages went by in a fast paced manner, without properly grasping it to a certain level where you feel satisfied with the language.<p>My question is, is it a better idea to completely master 1 or 2 language to the &quot;expertise&quot; level (like for example C++ &amp; Python) or learn several languages (more than 4) at an intermediary level giving them equal time, with a aim to be proficient in multiple-languages?<p>What impact would either of the decision have on a person&#x27;s job and career?<p>I&#x27;m really interested in learning C++ and mastering it to the expertise level where I can do pretty much anything without having to think twice.
======
shreyashirday
I don't think there's any practical benefit in "mastering" any particular
language. In my opinion, it's much more useful to master certain
concepts/fields or platforms. For example, instead of choosing to master
either Node.js or Python, it would be more helpful to master server-side
application development so that potential employers can rely on you to develop
a well-written backend no matter what the language being used is.

Becoming an expert in C++ has little value because you have to also be good at
applying that knowledge to certain fields, and that's especially true when
almost every field (machine learning, application development, embedded
systems, etc) has solutions that can be implemented in multiple languages.

TL;DR Don't focus too much on the language, focus more on the concepts of the
field you want to work in :)

